# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: نرم افزار کنترل از راه دور؟

## mourche

سلام
لطفا کمی از نرم افزار team viwer توضیح بدید برام

آیا اگه من این نرم افزار رو روی سیستمم نصب کنم کسی می تونه فایل های منو ببینه کلا سیستممو ببینه و اطلاعات و فایل ها رو کپی کنه؟
آیا من می تونم برای جلوگیری از کارش روی درایوهام پسورد بگذارم یا کلا روی سیستم رمز بزارم تا نتونه وارد سیستم من بشه؟؟چجوری؟لطفا راهنمائیم کنید.

----------

